# Modify email subject for PM alerts?



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Is it possible to modify the suject of email messages for new PM alerts so instead of showing simply "*New Private Message at DBSTalk.Com*" as the subject, it works more like subscribed threads, with the subject of the PM contained in the subject of the email alert?

For example, if user ABCD sends a PM to me with the subject "About your DVR Setup", all I see in my email inbox is "*New Private Message at DBSTalk.Com*", but when I open it I see " You have received a new private message at DBSTalk.Com from ABCD, entitled "About your DVR Setup". Can the email subject be changed to echo that first line? Something lk this: "*New Private Message at DBSTalk.com from ABCD - About your DVR Setup*". (The "at DBSTalk.com could even be eliminated - it's not in the "Reply to post" messages for regular subscribed thread.)

This makes my email "self-documenting" at the subject level. I'm hoping this would make life easier for anyone who uses PM ...

Thanks.

Drew


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Sounds like a reasonable request. If you get a lot of PM then this would be great. "New" could also be eliminated.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks... I'm surprised people who receive PMs haven't chimed in more on this request!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

good idea drew... sounds good to me too...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Drew,
Glad you thought of it...I'm all for it.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i think it is a great idea because i get a ton of pm's


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

No moderators have interest in this?

No comments from Chris either!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sorry for the delay on this. I have been out of town and work piled up on me while I was gone. 

I have made the changes. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you Chris! :up:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks!!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I noticed bright and early this morning from my PDA. Thanks, boss!

Cheers,
Tom


----------

